# Cabbies in Portugal have stones and block airport



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Thousands of Portuguese cab drivers blocked access to Lisbon international airport on Monday to protest government plans to regulate alternative ride-hailing services like Uber, and vowed to maintain their blockade until their demands are met.

Travelers arriving in Lisbon queued for hours to buy metro tickets to the city center as protesters kept competitors from U.S.-based Uber and its Spanish rival Cabify from getting to the airport, attacking those who tried to pick up or drop off passengers with stones. Several cars were badly damaged.

At one point, protesters scuffled with police, who used tear gas, fired blanks and arrested three taxi drivers. Violence subsided when representatives of the drivers' unions were summoned for talks with Environment Minister Joao Pedro Fernandes.

Taken from and continued at:

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-portugal-protests-uber-idUSKCN12A1YX


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber who??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When there are labour actions in Europe, this is what happens. It used to happen like that in this country until the 1930s.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...est-blocks-lisbon-airport-access/3195522.html

The cabbies complain that ride-sharing companies like US-based Uber and Spain's Cabify are not covered by the same tax, training and safety regulations as they are and undercut their business.

They oppose plans by Prime Minister Antonio Costa's Socialist government to regulate such companies.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

What the ....?


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-portugal-protests-uber-idUSKCN12A1YX


*Portugal has entered into **cooperation agreements with the Massachusetts Institute of Technology *and other US institutions to further develop and increase the effectiveness of Portuguese higher education and research. That's Code for ROBOTS! SDC!

Portugal is a developed country with a high-income advanced economy and a high living standard.* It is the 5th most peaceful country in the world,* maintaining a unitary semi-presidential republican form of government.*It has the 18th highest Social Progress in the world, putting it ahead of other Western European countries like France, Spain and Italy*. *A founding member of NATO*

Carlos Ramos, head of the Portuguese Taxi Federation, told reporters after the meeting all the unions got from the government was* "a fistful of nothing" .* this will go nowhere fast, other than a bunch of jailed cabbies now unemployed with no legal representation and abandoned by their corrupt union. The perfect storm for the working poor


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-portugal-protests-uber-idUSKCN12A1YX


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^
Did Trump secretly import Portuguese workers and start building his wall?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When,if,they ever build a wall.
It will be to keep us in.
This just came to mind from the title " Portuguese cabbies HAVE STONES" "BLOCK AIRPORT".


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


>


Waste of energy. Stopping the inevitable, like holding back the tide.
Time, Tide & techonogy revolutions wait for no man.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> Waste of energy. Stopping the inevitable, like holding back the tide.
> Time, Tide & techonogy revolutions wait for no man.


Hitler was a " Visionary" & " revolutionary" in his time.
Some things are far much easier to stop in their beginnings. History is a patient teacher.
More than Television and Interstate highways were brought here from Nazi Germany.
Sometimes,the tide must be turned.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Check out @osint4me's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785446169233285120


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hitler was a " Visionary" & " revolutionary" in his time.
> Some things are far much easier to stop in their beginnings. History is a patient teacher.
> More than Television and Interstate highways were brought here from Nazi Germany.
> Sometimes,the tide must be turned.


"The tide must turn" cute title for a fiction novel


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

observer said:


> Check out @osint4me's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785446169233285120


Poor driver. I bet that he did not get the notification from Uber partner not to go to the airport.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

observer said:


> Check out @osint4me's Tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785446169233285120


Wow, a dozen Portages couldn't flip a Ford Focus. Best they did was detach the rear window wiper blade.
Those THUGS!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

So sad.... instead of calling for less regulation and nonsense for all, they want more regulation and hassle for their competitors. Reminds me of the crab trying to climb out of the bucket, and all the other crabs grab him and drag him back down to the bottom.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> So sad.... instead of calling for less regulation and nonsense for all, they want more regulation and hassle for their competitors. Reminds me of the crab trying to climb out of the bucket, and all the other crabs grab him and drag him back down to the bottom.


A Race To the Bottom!


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Poor driver. I bet that he did not get the notification from Uber partner not to go to the airport.


Over too fast. Cops were there. Only injury was a Ford Focus rear wiper blade. RIP little blade


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

CuffLink said:


> Over too fast. Cops were there. Only injury was a Ford Focus rear wiper blade. RIP little blade


Look at the other videos, his back window was broken + they were hitting the car from all angles.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Look at the other videos, his back window was broken + they were hitting the car from all angles.


I'm sure u and I have seen, heard about or read a lot worse. Remember the NYC biker gang chasing the Range Rover driven by an Asian accompanied by his wife and infant child. They chased that family down the FDR.

They dragged the father out and beat unconscious in front of his terrified family.

It got better: 2 members of the gang were NYPD. One broke the drivers side and rear window with his helmet.
They stood trial.

I find that a lot more terrifying on Every Level than a simple labor dispute.










We both remember how it started and I'm not going to discuss those Merritt's

Let's agree it could of been handled better.

I.e. Right from the get-go the undercover cops identify themselves and get control of the situation.

But they didn't, they became part of the problem.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jester121 said:


> So sad.... instead of calling for less regulation and nonsense for all, they want more regulation and hassle for their competitors. Reminds me of the crab trying to climb out of the bucket, and all the other crabs grab him and drag him back down to the bottom.


Less regulation and hassle is great. Why doesn't Uber fight for less regulation and hassle for all for hire companies?


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

observer said:


> Less regulation and hassle is great. Why doesn't Uber fight for less regulation and hassle for all for hire companies?


The others are riding Uber's coat tails. Uber doesn't need to fight, it's handed to them.
Start-Up Uber, the 300 Lb Gorilla is one of the darlings of the upper crust who have their own cars and full time, on salaried $150k ++, chauffeurs. They also have lots of political contacts

hello Senator, this is Bill. My kids like this Uber thing. From what I see & hear I think they may be a game changer. Game Changers are always Best lead by our Great Nation. My other phones ringing, See you at congressional* hey to the wife. Bye

Congressional Country Club, Bethesda Maryland
Congressional's homepage included an image and link to cabbie riot news
https://www.ccclub.org/
Most members are pretty smart guys. The money is a byproduct


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

observer said:


> Maybe when they finish with this one they can go rebuild mine.
> 
> View attachment 68509


Looks like from civil war Gettysburg


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe when he's done with this one he can go rebuild mine.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Uber who??


PLEASE DONT TELL ME THATS WHAT WE LOOK LIKE


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CuffLink said:


> Looks like from civil war Gettysburg


Small part of the fence from my ranch in Mexico. It probably predates the Civil War by a few decades if not a century. I am actually going to rebuild it in the Spring.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Less regulation and hassle is great. Why doesn't Uber fight for less regulation and hassle for all for hire companies?


That's not Ubers responsibility. And do you think the city will give up all that revenue because Uner says they need to? Again......

The cities hold all the cards here. Right idea.....wrong target.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

" The perfect storm for the working poor."

Excellent line.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> That's not Ubers responsibility. And do you think the city will give up all that revenue because Uner says they need to? Again......
> 
> The cities hold all the cards here. Right idea.....wrong target.


Cities lose revenue when Uber operates in their cities.

Cities are made up of citizens, you me and our neighbors. Unfortunately cities are controlled by easily bribed politicians.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

A Brown Bag Caper, coming soon to a city near you.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Cities lose revenue when Uber operates in their cities.
> 
> Cities are made up of citizens, you me and our neighbors. Unfortunately cities are controlled by easily bribed politicians.


Yea...that's it. Must have been a bribe. Let me help ya out with that one.....

You are correct. The citizens make up the city. They also determine who runs the city. See how that works?

Does anyone find it strange that the people using a service don't support a price increase in that service and thus do t force the politicians to, if nothing else, somewhat level the playing field?

I'm sure all the other excuses will be brought up. But in the end.....*****ing at drivers, passengers, blocking airports, uber, and so on, is a lost cause.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

observer said:


> Small part of the fence from my ranch in Mexico. It probably predates the Civil War by a few decades if not a century. I am actually going to rebuild it in the Spring.


Cool project. Document it. In 200 years others will look back and discuss the preservation. A picture says a thousand words. Maybe start a website with updated. A home page CONTRIBUTION Button to assist u in your continued efforts to preserve this great nations history. Easy to set up.

I suspect Trump will be available for ribbon cutting, make sure the women wear multiple layers of clothing, sign a disclaimer and privacy disclosure of all events from when Trump's Feline Egyptian barge lands until return and wheels up.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Yea...that's it. Must have been a bribe. Let me help ya out with that one.....
> 
> You are correct. The citizens make up the city. They also determine who runs the city. See how that works?
> 
> ...


I know how it works. Citizens determine who their elected officials are, but once elected, politicians do as they wish.

This needs to change.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

observer said:


> I know how it works. Citizens determine who their elected officials but once elected politicians do as they wish.
> 
> This needs to change.


Thats why we have elections every so often. So if things need to change, we have that opprotunity. In california, we can recall you before your term is up.

So....it remains our fault for not holding up our end of the deal.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> Wow, a dozen Portages couldn't flip a Ford Focus. Best they did was detach the rear window wiper blade.
> Those THUGS!


I would have hard turned and smashed a few into the guardrails.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

CuffLink said:


> Cool project. Document it. In 200 years others will look back and discuss the preservation. A picture says a thousand words. Maybe start a website with updated. A home page CONTRIBUTION Button to assist u in your continued efforts to preserve this great nations history. Easy to set up.
> 
> I suspect Trump will be available for ribbon cutting, make sure the women wear multiple layers of clothing, sign a disclaimer and privacy disclosure of all events from when Trump's Feline Egyptian barge lands until return and wheels up.


Yea, I've always liked learning and teaching about the past. I've found some pretty neat places on my excursions. It's unfortunate that many historical places and homes are forgotten. One day, I'd really like to visit the American South. I could spend months there, looking around.

I recently found my great, great grandparents home, abandoned in the mountains of Mexico. I will one day own and rebuild that house. I do definitely document everything.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Poor driver. I bet that he did not get the notification from Uber partner not to go to the airport.


Worst. He problably got a surge notification @ the airport from Eewber to attract more drivers


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

They should look in to how the Dutch handled this. All Uber drivers now have all the required paperwork, they actually are cabdrivers. Total costs are in the region of 3500 euro's including a onboard taxicomputing thingy, taxi license, special taxi registrationplates and some other paperwork. They ditched the limited number of medaillon sceme a long time ago, far before Uber.

Uber decided to go by the rules after the Dutch raided their headquarters.

Other example, airbnb, regulated in Amsterdam. Still causing some trouble but it is regulated, while other cities do not know where to start dealing with this 'new economy, screw all the rules' companies..


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

observer said:


> I know how it works. Citizens determine who their elected officials but once elected politicians do as they wish.
> 
> This needs to change.


Only thing I know that we control. Voting on a referendum . Doesn't go to congress or oval. People vote, approve and it's law.
What we should vote on as a referendum is Term Limitations.

No more career politician.
Senators Get elected, most they can service is 3 six year terms then go back to the farm period.
Mandatory Age retirment 75. If they're good they'll always have skin in the game.

Currently The chumminess of business and congress is way off the scale. However in many ways this is beneficial to the citizen.

House of reprenatives years need to be increased from 2 years to 4
And 4 terms max. They can't get anything done in 2 years other than dialing for dollars.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Red Leader said:


> Thats why we have elections every so often. So if things need to change, we have that opprotunity. In california, we can recall you before your term is up.
> 
> So....it remains our fault for not holding up our end of the deal.


Too many of us don't care enough. Recalls are costly and infrequent. Our best bet is to prohibit campaign contributions over a set, small amount to limit corporations influence on politicians.

"So.... it remains our fault for not holding up our end of the deal." High five on that one, it's absolutely true.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

observer said:


> Too many of us don't care enough. Recalls are costly and infrequent. Our best bet is to prohibit campaign contributions over a set small amount to limit corporations influence on politicians.
> 
> "So.... it remains our fault for not holding up our end of the deal." High five on that one, it's absolutely true.


I tell people this all the time. We simply dont care. But we like to complain.

As for the monetary contribution? Eh....doesnt matter. Once you accept that we are not doing our job, the money end is irrelevant. That money is worthless with out a job. And they know we dont care.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I would have hard turned and smashed a few into the guardrails.


Yeah, I think that's felony with intent + multiple camera angles.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I tell people this all the time. We simply dont care. But we like to complain.
> 
> As for the monetary contribution? Eh....doesnt matter. Once you accept that we are not doing our job, the money end is irrelevant. That money is worthless with out a job. And they know we dont care.


I always liked non violent protests. To me it show citizen involvement.

You do know we are being pacified like chimps. ie Toss some peanuts at them, they'll calm down .

The millennial were on to it. But u can see them falling to the wayside one by one.
The power of "society". Can convince we're in a democracy while controlling our every move, blatantly taking away our freedoms under the banner of patriotism and
We let them, We blew it from pure laziness , and they know it.

Want to pacify the masses, given them TV, internet, alcohol and pot. And you'll have a happy uncomplaining bunch.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> I always liked non violent protests. To me it show citizen involvement.
> 
> You do know we are being pacified like chimps. ie Toss some peanuts at them, they'll calm down .


You've been pacified? Do tell.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> You've been pacified? Do tell.


This is not a locker room


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> Yeah, I think that's felony with intent + multiple camera angles.


Not in the US, if they are attacking my vehicle and I fear for my life, I can make an attempt to escape. If they happen to get caught between a bumper and the guardrail, they shouldn't have been in the streets attacking a 2000lbs vehicle. There's several cases of members of BLM that block traffic and were hit by cars who where charged for assault while the driver was not charged as they feared for their lives.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Thousands of Portuguese cab drivers blocked access to Lisbon international airport on Monday to protest government plans to regulate alternative ride-hailing services like Uber, and vowed to maintain their blockade until their demands are met.
> 
> Travelers arriving in Lisbon queued for hours to buy metro tickets to the city center as protesters kept competitors from U.S.-based Uber and its Spanish rival Cabify from getting to the airport, attacking those who tried to pick up or drop off passengers with stones. Several cars were badly damaged.
> 
> ...


Just a bunch of weak crybabies throwing a tantrum because things aren't going their way.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NC252 said:


> Just a bunch of weak crybabies throwing a tantrum because things aren't going their way.....


Says the NC Uberite who slaves for 1972 taxi meter rates.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Manotas said:


> Worst. He problably got a surge notification @ the airport from Eewber to attract more drivers


Yes, probably a 99X surge.


----------



## StuGotz (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone know the difference between the US and Europe when protests are going on?? The US has a ton of cops at the protests and Europe does not have nearly enough police officers so protestors always win there. Good luck to anyone who Ubers in Portugal or anywhere else in Europe.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Good on them I say. Even though I drive for Uber I admire these cab drivers and they obviously have no other voice that is why they resort to this kind of disruption. Let's be honest, the disruption caused at the airport is nothing compared to the silent erosion of worker rights that Uber has introduced.


----------



## StuGotz (Oct 9, 2016)

UberXploited said:


> Good on them I say. Even though I drive for Uber I admire these cab drivers and they obviously have no other voice that is why they resort to this kind of disruption. Let's be honest, the disruption caused at the airport is nothing compared to the silent erosion of worker rights that Uber has introduced.


No doubt about it. 100% agree. That is something this country lost a long time ago. No one sticks together here for the greater good. People fold like cheap suits nowadays and only out for themselves. I Uber part time and am a full time union employee. I see people bow down to management all the time for no reason other than to further themselves but blindly cutting their own throats.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Says the NC Uberite who slaves for 1972 taxi meter rates.


Brother I know you are a smart ass know it all.... But I have my own customers, plus I drive cabs also....so I go weeks at a time without even turning on my app so much they texted me this...Uber: "It's been a while since your last trip. Have questions? Check out our handy in-app support for answers: http://t.uber.com/in-app-psily"...... Check out my last two statements.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

NC252 said:


> Brother I know you are a smart ass know it all.... But I have my own customers, plus I drive cabs also....so I go weeks at a time without even turning on my app so much they texted me this...Uber: "It's been a while since your last trip. Have questions? Check out our handy in-app support for answers: http://t.uber.com/in-app-psily"...... Check out my last two statements.....


Chief, you lost me forever when you advocated the protests in my city.
15 of the 17 arrested on the violent Wednesday night looting and shooting in Charlotte were out of state residents.
This = outside paid agitators hired by George Soros and his ilk.
Can you say you are being manipulated?
I know you can.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

StuGotz said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the US and Europe when protests are going on?? The US has a ton of cops at the protests and Europe does not have nearly enough police officers so protestors always win there. Good luck to anyone who Ubers in Portugal or anywhere else in Europe.


The bigger difference between US and Europe is that Europe is protectionist, US is not.
The Government actually backs up its licensing agreements.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

And taxis wonder why nobody wants to take a cab anymore.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> And taxis wonder why nobody wants to take a cab anymore.


Bullshit. No one acts like this in America.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bullshit. No one acts like this in America.


Obviously I was being sarcastic by saying nobody. Some people still use cabs but it's reasons such as these that continually give people even more reasons not to use a cab. Cab passengers have no recourse when they have a bad cab ride. One that results in dangerous driving, rude drivers, drivers that drive away when you tell them you don't have cash, cabs that smell.

I knock Uber a lot but the ratings system, while flawed, atleast has a way to help weed out really bad drivers.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Chief, you lost me forever when you advocated the protests in my city.
> 15 of the 17 arrested on the violent Wednesday night looting and shooting in Charlotte were out of state residents.
> This = outside paid agitators hired by George Soros and his ilk.
> Can you say you are being manipulated?
> I know you can.


Ok you are definitely a smart ass a bit delusional and more than like a current or former drug addict or alcoholic....... I never advocated any protest and I remember saying I hated that it was happening, then thats way off subject of you saying I drive for 1970 wages, and me proven to you that I actually don't......I would hate to be in a household with you, because you are one of those self righteous never wrong always right types of a holes,....why are you ALWAYS on a Uber drivers website anyway....that's kinda weird......


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Detained taxi drivers face summary trials after Uber protest violence*
*http://theportugalnews.com/news/det...mary-trials-after-uber-protest-violence/39821*


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


>


Portuguese sounds sort like an Arabiyaa or Farsi...


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

jester121 said:


> So sad.... instead of calling for less regulation and nonsense for all, they want more regulation and hassle for their competitors. Reminds me of the crab trying to climb out of the bucket, and all the other crabs grab him and drag him back down to the bottom.


Why would they want more competition? You can see surely see what that has done to your business as a driver if you have driven rideshare more than a year.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> A Race To the Bottom!


The ignorance here is astounding. Uber and Lyft are the ones racing to the bottom the cabs are trying to maintain the rates they have established.

TNC drivers are the scabs for undercutting them.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> *Detained taxi drivers face summary trials after Uber protest violence*
> *http://theportugalnews.com/news/det...mary-trials-after-uber-protest-violence/39821*


Those 3 arrested cabbies who will stand trial. You think their lives and the lives of their families are going to get better?
Their lives are about to change for the worse. Courts will make an example of them.


----------



## ctb (Jul 1, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> What the ....?


she is pretty damn hot


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

ctb said:


> she is pretty damn hot


Ha! The first thing I noticed too! However it never turned into psychotic locker room talk on a party bus in front of cameras and a mike.

As American men we would of insisted to carry her bags.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

observer said:


> Less regulation and hassle is great. Why doesn't Uber fight for less regulation and hassle for all for hire companies?


That would eliminate Uber's advantage. They like competing against cars burdened with regulations.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Throw some Bacalhau at them and they will calm down. There's no need for violence.


----------

